# gear deal of the year!



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I work at Dicks one day a week. Picked up the Lone Wolf Alpha Climber for $150 last night. it was the floor demo, never been sat in because it was at the top of the log used for display. Now to sell my summit


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Why sell it???


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

dont need two... dont have the room in my tiny Northern Virgina abode for two either... rather take the cash so I sold it to a coworker


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

really would have stuck with the summit. best damn climber on the market.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Its all up to opinion. I like anything that will get me into a tree safely and be comfortable while sitting there. The summit was very comfy, but rather bulky. The lone wolf packs down really small and is a bit narrower. i usually only bow hunt from my treestand and will stand during the prime hours of the day. Like everything else, the top of the line brands are all fairly comparable.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

well put.

i own a summit bushmaster (which they do not sell anymore) and is an open front stand and very comfortable weighing in at 20lbs and is an excellent stand for the bow season. i tried one with a bar in front of me and felt constricted.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I had the summit Razor SS... which is like the bushmaster but with a bar that can raise, lower, or tuck completely out of the way. It was nice to have while climbing so you dont get super sweaty jumping up the tree. The Lone wolf has a similar bar. I never have been a fan of a totally open seat. I enjoy having something to lean up on to know where the end of the platform is so i dont step off . I always wear a safety harness but would rather not look like a fish out of water.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah, no matter what, i wear that harness going up that tree. period. my life is worth a lot more than being out in the woods, i dont care how dorky i may look. i know what your sayin about the bar. i guess it comes down to personal preference. i was in one two years ago and had a nice 6pt come in and as i was raising my gun up i bumped the bar in front of me and startled the deer but still got my shot off and take home a nice trophy that evening.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

How much ya looking to get rid of the Summit for?


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

TreednNC said:


> How much ya looking to get rid of the Summit for?


Sold it the other day for $100... the amount I paid for the Lone Wolf


----------

